# HB 386ci



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Thinking about buying one. Does anybody have if so is it only split screen or can I have full screen on either the gps on fishfinder.

thanks


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You can do just one or the other if you want. Doesn't have to be split screen.

http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/386ciComboand386ciDIComboOperationsManual.pdf

Theres a downloadable manual.


----------

